
Uruguayans invented the mammogram and the birth control pill - rmason
http://www.guruguay.net/uruguayans-invented-the-mammogram-and-the-birth-control-pill/
======
rmason
A good friend of mine is from Uruguay and Alejandro Zaffaroni was his next
door neighbor growing up.

